# Worst Porn Star Ever



## LAM (Mar 24, 2011)

She must really need the money bad, hated every millisecond of it..

drunk brunette fucked- Free Porn Videos and Sex Movies at XXX Kinky Porn Tube


----------



## Imosted (Mar 24, 2011)

what the fuck is wrong with her, maybe brain damage?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 24, 2011)

she looks like a crack whore. bird chested biatch


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2011)

More proof Astronauts don't eat real food.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2011)

that is the saddest shit ever


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2011)

Worst porn I've ever seen. I could only make it through about four minutes of it, and decided not to LHJO today because of it.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the edge I been lookin' for. Thanks


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2011)

Fucken weird! Looks like georgeforemanrules ata family reunion


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess some guys have a drunken girl fetish. I've been seeing these kinds of vids a lot. I'm sure they're sober too and just acting.

Seems pretty boring to me. 

I like the sleep ones. Where they "wake up" the chick by fingering her etc and finally end up banging her.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 25, 2011)

The popups along the sides were better than that video.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 25, 2011)

That was bad shit, she faught every position he tried to get her in. I couldn't get past him gettin her panties off. Does he ever actually fuck her? And should I go back and watch the rest


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> The popups along the sides were better than that video.


 
I figured you'd like the "make your dick bigger" ads.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2011)

Boy, that was the sexiest thing I've ever seen. She was soo into it and soo into him, you can almost see the sparks fly...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2011)

she looks like a girl from one of the I Survived shows i watched last night. i
think it really could be her.

Kidnap Victim Lives to Tell Video

look at 4 :18


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> she looks like a girl from one of the I Survived shows i watched last night. i
> think it really could be her.
> 
> Kidnap Victim Lives to Tell Video
> ...



Ah, I get it now, she was kidnapped & forced to make this tape with threats of strangulation... that's hot!


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2011)

I WANT TO KIDNAP AND RAPE SOME BITCH WHO I SHALL REMANE


Retlaw


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 25, 2011)

The video was super slow, I saw like 10 seconds.  Not hot


----------



## apex1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Slowest site on earth. Video takes 5 minutes to load 30 seconds of the video.


----------



## LAM (Mar 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> That was bad shit, she faught every position he tried to get her in. I couldn't get past him gettin her panties off. Does he ever actually fuck her? And should I go back and watch the rest



you have to see the end when it's time for the facials. i can't even understand why she did it, must be broker than broke...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2011)

LAM said:


> you have to see the end when it's time for the facials. i can't even understand why she did it, must be broker than broke...


 
it's kinda sad you watched the whole damn thing - you cant fastfwd to the end!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it's kinda sad you watched the whole damn thing - you cant fastfwd to the end!


 

Exactly what went through my mind too. I just wanted to see the money shot but couldn't be bothered with the torment of witnessing some woman perform acts of pornography at gun point.


----------



## GFR (Mar 26, 2011)

LAM said:


> you have to see the end when it's time for the facials. i can't even understand why she did it, must be broker than broke...


Why do any whores do porn?

Do you really think any of them do it because they are smart, educated and have a great self esteem?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Why do any whores do porn?
> 
> Do you really think any of them do it because they are smart, educated and have a great self esteem?


 
www.smarteducatedhighlyesteemedwhores.com


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> www.smarteducatedhighlyesteemedwhores.com



link's broke


----------



## jimm (Mar 27, 2011)

she was pretty fine i bust a nut...


----------



## KillahBee (Mar 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it's kinda sad you watched the whole damn thing - you cant fastfwd to the end!



My sentiments excatly. Hahaha

The Worst porn star ever??? The worst porn video ever. I sat here with my girlfriend watching this and we had to turn the sound down because the dude was pissing us off with his stupid 'fat chick eating ice cream' noises. 

She just made us laugh.


----------



## KillahBee (Mar 27, 2011)

Do guys actually wank over this video???


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 27, 2011)

KillahBee said:


> Do guys actually wank over this video???


 

I wasn't going to watch it however you've got my interest now. How the fuck did you get so far into it if its not your kinda thing?


----------



## KillahBee (Mar 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I wasn't going to watch it however you've got my interest now. How the fuck did you get so far into it if its not your kinda thing?



Comedy and pure self-indulging entertainment.


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope the drunk brunette was the guy


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2011)

painful


----------



## dowens (Apr 26, 2011)

hahaha thats great


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol I was waiting for her to start yawning.



Unfortunately, I think every woman has had sex like that at least once.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 27, 2011)

When was yours CellarDoor?


----------



## eyeofrah (Apr 27, 2011)

worst porn ever is called 2 girls and 1 cup ... google that shit and get back to me ....You gotta  see that


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

wtf ha


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 28, 2011)

eyeofrah said:


> worst porn ever is called 2 girls and 1 cup ... google that shit and get back to me ....You gotta  see that



You must be new.

1 Priest 1 Nun.


----------



## eyeofrah (May 3, 2011)

You must be new.........1 guy 1 screwdriver      its morbid


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> When was yours CellarDoor?



With my ex, he actually asked me in the middle of it if I was watching tv.  Lol, I totally was.


----------

